# Selling Live Animals?



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

How do you start a business selling live animals? I know you need licenses and such. It would from one's own home, so no overhead there... Could someone walk me through the process? And give cost approximations, too, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Well I do know that to have a business in your home you have to live in a business zone area. Also you will have to have a license from the Agricultural Department in you area to sell live animals. There may be restrictions as to what you can sell in your area or from your home.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Every state is different. Hit the web.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If you're talking about your Vietnam Royal Whiteclouds, I'm sure you could sell to the pet stores with no documentation legally. I'm also sure that you could charge them twice as much if your approved by the state. Good luck with that! Stupid Illinois and government...

Anarchy!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

private breeders or sellers do not need a liscense. if you are going to be doing business on a commercial level however you will need some sort of liscense. I breed crested geckos and there is no restrictions on selling to people. you can even buy animals wholesale from breeders and sell off individual animals. I conduct most my business over the internet selling to people online and shipping.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes but I understood from his wording that he wants to open like a pet store in his home in which case he will have to be licensed.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

little bit of fact here, big box stores constantly lobby in the government to get laws passed that make it harder for someone to start a small business, especially in a home, also you can sell stuff on eBay and not need any license, you are kept in check by reviews.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Where I live, its fine in low quantities. For more fish (say one whole spawn), you are supposed to have your tanks inspected for 'humaneness' or something like that because "pet fish" fall under the anti-puppy mill laws. If your fish are for eating, they fall under department of Agriculture and totally different rules. To avoid having to check for licenses, most LFS here will only buy fish for store credit, not cash. And that is just for permission. There may be other restrictions, too.

Every location is different, if you can't find an answer on the web, go to a library and have reference librarian help you.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

How do you get approved by the state? And does anyone know anything about Illinois rules, or Chicago?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

And one more question; why does everyone think I'm a guy? Is it my avatar?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

iheart...i knew you were a girl right away...i wonder how anybody missed that...


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Your State Agricultural Department. That's only what I know for Texas. I had to get a license from them to have and sell fish in our store. Can't help you with other states but that might be a place for you to start inquires.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, so, I think I have this figured out. Someone correct me if I'm wrong:

I can sell animals to my local pet shop without any licensing or anything

To become a little private breeder for a large chain (like Petco), I need a license? Not saying I'm planning to do this, but for future reference.

To sell over the internet, I don't need any licensing or anything

If I were to start a business (with registration and everything), I would have to pay?

And I think the reason it's so easy to tell I'm a girl is because of my silly name thing. I wish I could change it. It sounds very immature, especially with the smiley face.


----------

